# Dead board serious question



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

Just a question and i dont want to cause any ruflled feathers. It seems this board was really dead this fall. is it because of all the XXXX on town names? I could care less as i hunt private land and reports dont bother me one way or another.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I didnt get out to ND this because where I hunt the farmer told me that the corn was left out late again. But my friends out there said it has been great, though they have seen alot of NR. Not saying there bad since I am one.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I hate to say it but it is that way all over this place, it seems like it is the same 20 guys talking all the time. I am on here way to much but thats what it seems like to me.

I think some people have been scared away. IMO. There is also alot of people that know everything, thus others don't feel welcome. Not saying they actaully know everything they just think so.


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

I for one am glad that they are xxx'ing out the names of towns, it should have been done along time ago. More land is being posted in every portion of the state. If I find an area that has some open areas for hunting the last thing I want is someone babbling over the net where it is.

What's wrong with posting that your hunt was a success (limits need not to apply everytime), that you had fun, had good friends/family and got to watch some good dog work. Where in this does a town name have to become involved?

What were some of these poeple's lives like before the evolution of the internet? Back then they had to fill the truck up, load the gear and take off in hopes of finding something/somewhere to hunt. Ahhh the good ole days.


----------



## get the net (Oct 28, 2004)

Making a quick count from Oct. 1st in 2006 to end of Nov. 06 looks like there were 85 threads. Oct. 1st 07 to todays date appears to be 66. So it's not your imagination. Touchy subject with the internet scouting issues and all. I do like hearing reports and stories. As a NR, I have learned from reading the posts that with a little time and effort you can find birds on your own, especially if you have a good dog to help. So no need to put in names of the areas. But do enjoy the stories, some guys are very descriptive in their writing, and if you hunt, you can recognize and imagine the setting and walk right along with them. So come on boys, lets hear about it, only a little over 5 weeks left in MN. Season slips away to fast.


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

I think the quality of the posts has gone down hill as well. I hope next year is better and lets all make this a board to be happy with. be freindly and help out the new guys if we can. Make them feel welcome or this will be a ghost town.


----------

